# Which Hard Drive



## mariomp (May 2, 2006)

Hi, this is my first post but I have been reading threads for a while. Thanks to all of you for making this a great forum. :up: 

I have the original Sony 30hr series 1 TiVo with lifetime subscription.
Its been working fine for over 5 years but the hard-drive is whistling back at me.
So I figured its time to get new hard-drive before I loose the data file (or whatever has my account and membership data), and will have to buy new TiVo and new subscription.
Here are few questions.

1. Can I buy new TiVo and somehow move my subscription over? Tivo CS said no, but you guys here really know your stuff.  

2. I think I understand correctly that I can upgrade the kernel to allow for over 137Gb drive size, even on series 1, right?

3. Based on answer to question 2, what's the best (while on budget) HD to get to keep the noise down.
If I have to be below 120Gb, which HD so you recommend?
If I can step over the 137Gb, I was thinking somewhere around 180-200Gb range, unless you recommend bigger (like 300Gb) if the price is only slightly higher. 

BTW, I am swapping the drive, not adding to it as I stated above, current HD seems to be on its last leg. 

Again, you're all doing awesome job with this forum.
Thanks for any input you might have.

Mario P.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ask 3 people this question, you'll probably get 3 different answers. I've used them all, see no real advantages of one IDE drive over another. Maxtor, Western Digital, Seagate, Samsung.

I just buy the largest IDE drive for the least amount of money. My last purchase was a 300gb Samsung drive for $99. Quiet drive for a 7200rpm drive.

Any IDE drive (not SATA) will work in a Tivo.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: You can move the Lifetime subscription over to a new DVR only if the
Lifetime sub was purchased on or before Jan 20, 2000.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Seagate drives have the best warranty - 5 years. In contrast, Maxtor is only 1. The rest have 3 years. I don't think there's a "bad manufacturer" these days, unless you somehow find a noname brand. 

I just put a Seagate drive in my Humax. Works fine. Just make sure you don't get Serial ATA (SATA) because those won't work.


----------



## milliepuppy (Oct 10, 2001)

go for the 750Gb Seagate, infact go for 2 ... i want to see if it works !!!


----------



## schuro (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm looking at a Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 ST3300622A 300GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive - OEM. Would that work?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Yes, but if you have a Series 1 TiVo then you won't be able to use a pair of them.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

What about this 400 GB Seagate that is on sale at Best Buy? Sounds like a good deal to throw into a DT TiVo!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7461329&type=product&cmp=++&id=1125465123094


----------



## mariomp (May 2, 2006)

OK, so you sold me on the 300Gb HD, now what?
How do I make my Series 1 TiVo see the 300Gb and how do I transfer all the settings and data?

Thanks again,
Mario P.

P.S. milliepuppy - let me know how that Terabyte+ system works, I'd love to NEVER have to delete anything from my TiVo


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

FYI.. I bought and installed that 400 GB Seagate from Best Buy yesterday. 444 hours!


----------



## mariomp (May 2, 2006)

So will any ATA drive work? Will the ATA100 or ATA133 work with original Series1 TiVo?

Thanks,
Mario P.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

dmk1974 said:


> What about this 400 GB Seagate that is on sale at Best Buy? Sounds like a good deal to throw into a DT TiVo!


dmk - I am planning on picking up that exact drive tomorrow! Thanks for the link!

Curious (hope you answer before I buy, lol) you say 444 hours basic quality right? Can you please tell me how many hours you get at the other quality levels. VERY much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

supasta said:


> dmk - I am planning on picking up that exact drive tomorrow! Thanks for the link!
> 
> Curious (hope you answer before I buy, lol) you say 444 hours basic quality right? Can you please tell me how many hours you get at the other quality levels. VERY much appreciated, thanks!


Best - 126 hrs
High - 202 hrs
Medium - 267 hrs
Basic - 444 hrs


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

mariomp said:


> So will any ATA drive work? Will the ATA100 or ATA133 work with original Series1 TiVo?


Yes - pretty much :up:

You only need to watch out for some Maxtor DiamondMax 10 models and be aware that you can't put 2x Seagate 7200.9 drives > 120gb in a Series 1. However, 2x 7200.8 of any size work just fine as does 1x 7200.9.


----------



## mariomp (May 2, 2006)

Thanks you all.
I've just ordered: Western Digital Caviar SE 320GB Ultra ATA/100 7200RPM Hard Drive w/8MB Buffer
For $109 including S/H its not a bad deal.

I saw that there are a lot of forums on how to move data/settings from original HD to new. Can you Please tell me what's the most current information?

Where do I go for "1 stop shop" to get info on how to move settings/data from my series 1 Sony system to new over 127Gb hard drive.
I understand I have to upgrade the kernel; do I do that after I migrate or before? Using Win XP, somewhere I read that I need to disconnect my XP hard drive and boot using CD and then use couple commands to format new drive and move data and upgrade kernel. Where is the most up-to-date information and what order do I do them in?

Again, thanks.

Mario P.


----------

